# TrueFire Half Price !



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

All access for a year is now 50% off so I decide to invest in myself rather than buy more gear. I really want to work on my technique and finally build some speed. I also want to learn some rockabilly bebop inspired leads and, finally, tapping just to play Van Halen when I am feeling 13.

Any recommendations from TrueFire users? 

TG


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

I have bought lessons but I find I rarely do them. It is easier to noodle.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I have bought lessons but I find I rarely do them. It is easier to noodle.


LOL My fear as well. There is so much stuff on the site it is almost overwhelming.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2017)

I bought the course "Blues With Brains". Same thing I did the first lesson or so then never got past that. I did a nice recording over one of the backing tracks though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think that is a very good decision. 

It looks like Truefire wants to take advantage of all the new players that will be starting to learn guitar on Dec. 25th.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Update: I’ve barely touched it. I cannot find anything that draws me in. Everything is either a bunch of banal ‘licks’ or ‘step 1: learn every scale in every key anywhere on the neck before we can start!’

It’s to the point where I almost forgot I even subscribed because I haven’t bothered with it in months.

TG


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> Update: I’ve barely touched it. I cannot find anything that draws me in. Everything is either a bunch of banal ‘licks’ or ‘step 1: learn every scale in every key anywhere on the neck before we can start!’
> 
> It’s to the point where I almost forgot I even subscribed because I haven’t bothered with it in months.
> 
> TG


I subscribed to Groove3 for software recording videos for about 4 years in a row. If I watched 10 videos 1/4 through it would be exaggerating.


----------



## emoshurchak (Feb 13, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> All access for a year is now 50% off so I decide to invest in myself rather than buy more gear.
> 
> TG


Wise choice. It takes time to develop technique so make sense to get started as soon as possible. Gear can be bought any time.

As far as Truefire is concerned, I prefer to just get the individual courses that I need. There is a tremendous amount of material there to choose from. I try to buy courses that are on sale and stick to a few educators that I like.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> Update: I’ve barely touched it. I cannot find anything that draws me in. Everything is either a bunch of banal ‘licks’ or ‘step 1: learn every scale in every key anywhere on the neck before we can start!’
> 
> It’s to the point where I almost forgot I even subscribed because I haven’t bothered with it in months.
> 
> TG


I found the same. Very little useful, lasting instruction.


----------

